# Please Help?!?!?



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

I think Abby is really sick and I'm freaking out big time.

She looks like she is trying to go to the toilet but she just can't, but then last night I noticed that she had diarrhea (or however you spell it) really really bad. She pooped in my bathroom (my fault) and it was EVERYWHERE!

I put her in her play pen with some blankets and water and a little food... thinking maybe she just needed to take it easy and I'd see how she was this morning.... but she is still doing the same thing!

I'm really scared that she has eaten something.... or I don't know! I remember being told as a kid that if a dog eats something like a hair band then it can wrap around and block their intestines or bowels or something... she has on occasion pulled her hair out... not recently, but what if she found one from a while ago and ate it!?!??!?!??!









The other thing I'm worried about is that she has eaten a "house pest" like a cockroach or something... my house was sprayed about 2 weeks ago. We went away for the weekend and I cleaned it again when I got home - but what if something has since died and she has eaten it...??!?!?!









I'm going to call the vet as soon as it opens (in 1 hour and 33 minutes) but what can I do in the meantime?!?!? 

I can't even let her out of the play pen because I'm scared she'll poop like she did last night in my house (I was dry-retching trying to clean that up... it was AWFUL)... but she's so sad being in there























Does anyone know what's wrong with my baby?? She's sort of wet around the mouth (not frothing or anything, but drooling) and has a really wet nose and bad bad bad diarrhea.... ???????????


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no!! My sister's dog just went through the same thing. He's actually at the vets again today. I really don't know what it could be, but in my sister's case the dog ate something that blocked up his intestines. His first symptom was major diarreha. Please do call the vet asap!!! They did xrays after the dog drank I think a barium solution so that the vets could pin point the area with the blockage on the xray. I hope everything is okay with Abby and I guess in the meantime just watch her closely.







The vets will be able to figure it all out. If the wait is too long is there another vet or an emergency vet nearby?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Is she eating and drinking ok? I'm not quite sure what is wrong now? Are you just afraid she will have diahhrea again or is she in visible pain now?

I hope everything turns out ok


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

my last dog had colitis and had MAJOR diarrhea that lasted 3 days! He ended up staying in ICU for 3 more days. He had gotten into the trash and eaten too much table food scraps. I do hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

aww she'll be ok







keep us updated


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would call the vet as soon as they open. I hope she feels better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I would call your Vet and see what they have to say. I hope it turns out to be nothing but an upset tummy, but it is better to be sure. Keep us posted


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 6 2005, 04:00 PM
> *Oh no!!  My sister's dog just went through the same thing.  He's actually at the vets again today.  I really don't know what it could be, but in my sister's case the dog ate something that blocked up his intestines.  His first symptom was major diarreha.  Please do call the vet asap!!!  They did xrays after the dog drank I think a barium solution so that the vets could pin point the area with the blockage on the xray.  I hope everything is okay with Abby and I guess in the meantime just watch her closely.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

nope









I decided I couldn't wait and rang the after hours number, but didn't get an answer







It said he was on another call.... and then I realised the time and that I had to rush to get to work

It's 7 mins before the vet opens... I'm going to call now...


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 6 2005, 04:03 PM
> *Is she eating and drinking ok?  I'm not quite sure what is wrong now? Are you just afraid she will have diahhrea again or is she in visible pain now?
> 
> I hope everything turns out ok
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49790*


[/QUOTE]

I'm worried about her! I don't want her to feel sick


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Awww!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Hope all is okay with your baby. 

I know how you feel. Several months ago Puddles woke up with diarrhea and vomiting. Well the heck with work. I called and told them I had a problem and would be late. Was standing at the Vet door when they open. He ended up with a virus, got meds and 2 days later was back to his self. 

Oh ya, once at work, every one was so upset I had to tell them what happen. Was surprised they were worried and sent me back home at lunch to check on him.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

This is a little off topic, but you telling me this just made me realize I need to make myself get on a budget. I mean what if an emergency happended with Brit'ny and she needed to go to the ICU? How much does that cost? $1,000? Man!

I am really sorry about your baby, Brits and I give lots of luv and kisses!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks for your well wishes everyone.

Well Abby and I were at the vets within 10 minutes of it opening. She has a pretty bad case of gastroenteritis. The reason she has been drooling is because she is nauseous... her tummy is grumbling like crazy the poor thing!

She had an antibiotic shot and I have antibiotic tablets to give her for the next few days. I also can't feed her for 24 hours to try to settle her tummy a bit....

The vet was concerned because her poop was a very dark brown and very runny 

My poor baby


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 6 2005, 06:13 PM
> *Thanks for your well wishes everyone.
> 
> Well Abby and I were at the vets within 10 minutes of it opening. She has a pretty bad case of gastroenteritis. The reason she has been drooling is because she is nauseous... her tummy is grumbling like crazy the poor thing!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm glad things are under control. Did the vet check for parasites? I don't know if you all have Giardia over there but my first Maltese, Rosebud, had those symptoms and the cause was Giardia. It is easily cured with drugs but is sometimes hard to diagnose.... There is a new test out now that makes it easier.

Best wishes for her feeling better.....


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 6 2005, 06:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad things are under control. Did the vet check for parasites? I don't know if you all have Giardia over there but my first Maltese, Rosebud, had those symptoms and the cause was Giardia. It is easily cured with drugs but is sometimes hard to diagnose.... There is a new test out now that makes it easier.

Best wishes for her feeling better.....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49841
[/B][/QUOTE]

 Thank you for making me aware of this! I will see how she goes over the next 24-48 hours. The vet said if anything is going to go wrong, it is most likely to happen in that time... if she doesn't improve, I will definitely ask him about giardia... I have no idea what it is and if it is here - but hey! Like I said to him this morning - I would rather be the fool who paid money for an uneccesary vet visit than the fool who didn't!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Apr 6 2005, 06:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

 Thank you for making me aware of this! I will see how she goes over the next 24-48 hours. The vet said if anything is going to go wrong, it is most likely to happen in that time... if she doesn't improve, I will definitely ask him about giardia... I have no idea what it is and if it is here - but hey! Like I said to him this morning - I would rather be the fool who paid money for an uneccesary vet visit than the fool who didn't!!!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49846
[/B][/QUOTE]

Here is some info on giardia, just in case.... Giardia Info


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks a million K/C's Mom.... you're a champ!









Well, I feel bad for my baby - I don't like to see her sick. 

She's being treated to a bit of a pamper tomorrow to help her feel better... she's getting a haircut, just like Little C's in fact!!

I'd planned it well and truly before this happened, so I'll see how she is tomorrow and cancel if I have to, but if there's a reasonable improvement then I'll let her go and get pampered...









I got a great deal - $40 for a cut, bath, nails trimmed, eyes & ears cleaned(including hair removal from ear canal), and a blow dry! Oh and she gets pretty perfumes and stuff too









She'll love it and I bet she'll look just gorgeous and feel 100 times better afterwards!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hope your baby feels better soon.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Glad to hear they were able to offer some help and that she is on her way to getting better







Hate it when they feel sick









love from phoebe


----------



## Jimmi (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry_@Apr 6 2005, 08:02 PM
> *Glad to hear they were able to offer some help and that she is on her way to getting better
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

This happened to my other Malte, Frankie too! I woke up one morning and she could hardly move. She had bloody diarhhea and was making these really uncomfortable noises when I moved her. I rushed her to the Vet and she was in very serious condition. They stabilized her for two days on an IV with a course of antibiotics and anti-nausea meds. Her glucose and white blood cells were elevated. They told me it was something she may have eaten on the ground. Needless to say two days of being home and she was as fit as a fiddle. It was really funny because the Techs said when they tried to feed her kibble she snubbed her nose at it. But when one of the night crew came in with some fast food (Weinerschniztel to be exact) she went NUTS barking in her cage. 

The vet told me not to feed her people food







I'm glad Abby is better.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope all is well soon! Hugs and kisses!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brit'sMom_@Apr 6 2005, 05:07 PM
> *This is a little off topic, but you telling me this just made me realize I need to make myself get on a budget.  I mean what if an emergency happended with Brit'ny and she needed to go to the ICU?  How much does that cost?  $1,000?  Man!
> 
> I am really sorry about your baby, Brits and I give lots of luv and kisses!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49822*


[/QUOTE]

I'm going to start a saving account for any medical emergancies. I'm going to have my bank transfer $50 a month to the account. It will take awhile to build up but I figured anything would help.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 7 2005, 08:24 AM
> *I'm going to start a saving account for any medical emergancies.  I'm going to have my bank transfer $50 a month to the account.  It will take awhile to build up but I figured anything would help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50037*


[/QUOTE]
Good idea! I wish i did that 2 yrs ago... i'm still tryin to pay off kodie's medical bills. 

Sunshine... hows your little one doing??? I hope shes feeling better!!







I hate to hear about our babies sick...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Sunshine, I hope Abby is feeling better today!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm hope Abby is feeling better today. It is so scary when stuff like this happens... let us know how she is doing!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Always ask your vet first......but have you tried Kaopectate liquid or PeptoBismol (Frosty hates the pink Pepto!) for diarrhea or upset tummys for out little ones? They have the doggie version, but you can use a teaspoon (5 ml) of the human kind in one of those medicine dispsensers like a syringe, and just squirt it in the corner of their mouth. My vet also prescribed human Prilosec. You have to get the tablet kind so you can cut the pill in half, or I think there is liquid for babies now. Some of the human kinds of upset tummy meds come in chewable too.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your concern over my little baby girl









I'm more than pleased to say that there is a REMARKABLE improvement in Abby this morning!







She's much closer to her chirpy old self - you can tell not fully recovered but a lot better.

Under the vet's instruction, she went for 24 hours without food







..... well my oh my you'd think I was trying to kill the poor little girl! She sat there the entire 24 hours (I swear I could "see" her at night when I was trying to sleep just looking at me!) looking at me with big sad eyes, telling me "Mummy I'm REALLY hungry. Please feed me"







I felt so bad, and telling her why she couldn't eat anything did nothing to console her!









So this morning when I mentioned breakfast, I was the BIGGEST HERO!!!







She is only allowed to have 4 small meals a day for 2 days, consisting of bland products... chicken, cottage cheese, plain natural yoghurt... and something else I can't remember - she's having chicken and yoghurt....

And as gross as it is, I don't believe I've ever been quite so happy to see solid poop as I was this morning!!!  

I can't wait until she heads out (this afternoon) for her new haircut and pampering... she's well enough to go and have it done and I think she'll feel so much better afterwards... I'm so excited!!









I'm going to my parents tonight, so I will borrow their digital camera and take some photos of her new cut for you all to see!! (I just have to work out how to post them! LOL)


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's great! Glad to hear she is doing better.

As for posting pictures there are direction in a post at the top of the Introduce Yourself section.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glas she is feeling better!







Can't wait to see the new "do" pictures!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! that's great!! I'm glad Abby is better


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

So glad she is doing better


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww I am glad to hear Abby is feeling better.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that she's all right and doing better, but are you sure that she will consider a haircut to be pampering? Little C LOVES to be brushed (by mommy). However, she does not like to be groomed. She gets really stressed out and always needs a very long nap afterwards. Sir N hates to be brushed, bathed, blow-dried, or even petted sometimes. Going to the groomer is sheer torture for him.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Apr 8 2005, 08:28 AM
> *I'm so glad to hear that she's all right and doing better, but are you sure that she will consider a haircut to be pampering?  Little C LOVES to be brushed (by mommy).  However, she does not like to be groomed.  She gets really stressed out and always needs a very long nap afterwards.  Sir N hates to be brushed, bathed, blow-dried, or even petted sometimes.  Going to the groomer is sheer torture for him.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50413*


[/QUOTE]








SHE LOVES IT!!!!! EVEN A BATH!!!







And she looks STUNNING!!!!

I'm heading to Mum & Dad's later today and can hopefully take pics then!

The only time Abby didn't like baths was the day that I bathed her and she rolled in mud so I had to bath her again... LOL She didn't find that overly amusing at all!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow! I wish my two were more like that! Little C assumes the stance of a highly abused dog during any bathing and cries as if she's being smacked around. Sir N growls (at the situation in general, not the person bathing him) and gets revenge AFTERWARDS by making sure you and everything you don't want to get wet gets liberally sprayed with water. Is she even okay with ear hair getting plucked out? Wow....I'm jealous!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Apr 7 2005, 05:56 PM
> *I'm going to my parents tonight, so I will borrow their digital camera and take some photos of her new cut for you all to see!! (I just have to work out how to post them! LOL)
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50275*


[/QUOTE]

I am soooo glad she is feeling better!







OK... no excuses for not posting a photo..... here 's how:

*To Add Pictures in Your Post:*

1. First you need to have your photos "hosted". You can go to Image Cave Free Hosting and upload photos from your computer. You'll need to register there first. Hosting is free.

2. Then "copy" the URL of the photos. The URL is found in your Album which you can go to after your images area loaded. You can edit your image to change the size. Something in the 400-500 range is about right for posting. On Image Cave the "Edit" button is under each photo in your Album.

3. Then open up a posting box here on SM. "Paste" the URL of your image in to your post. Put IMG and the front of the URL and /IMG at the end. Put brackets around both. OR you can let the computer do that for you by clicking IMG at the top of the posting area and paste your URL there and it will put in the IMG, etc. for you.


----------

